# Komputerbay memory??



## cahaha (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone have an experience with Komputerbay memory?
They are selling ddr3 memory with very competitive pricing at Amazon.
Even they have lifetime warranty but I am not sure it's worth to take the risk.
None of the ddr3 kit there does not have any user review.
Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 28, 2012)

are you sure you need DDR3 and what kits? check newegg.com for the same kits see if they are reviewed.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 28, 2012)

Link?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 28, 2012)

i guess its oem ram
its fine, all offer life time warranty but if you want to oc it better look for other since most oem ram have limited capability on oc


----------



## cahaha (Jan 28, 2012)

*Link*



BlackOmega said:


> Link?



I need just 4 (32gb) of them but pricing of 64gb is tempting.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JO2OCI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## qu4k3r (Feb 18, 2012)

2x4gb ddr3-2000MHz at 53$... I'm tempted to be a guinea pig, LOL...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YL8X3W/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## cahaha (May 14, 2012)

I've used 32GB (4*8GB) 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 version for a few months.
It runs great except I re-installed the OS by unkonwn reason once at first.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 21, 2012)

think of it this way, if you have an issue with the order your going through amazon, if it doesn't get resolved then amazon eats the cost for you and refunds you, tis one of the nice things about using market place on sites like amazon and newegg


----------

